# My car of the day, BMW M5 30th Anniversary Addition



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The BMW M5 celebrates 30 years of the M5 style this Summer and only 300 cars will be built to celebrate this milestone. The car will be powered by a 4.4 litre twin turbo V8 pushing 592 BHP and a 0-60 sprint in 3.9 seconds. The limited speed of 155MPH can be removed so the car can reach a top speed of 190 MPH :doublesho. BMW are yet to comfirm if the M5 is coming to the UK but if it does go on sale in the UK, expect to pay more than £81,000.

Like it?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Might be impressed in a different colour, figures are certainly impressive


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow like the look of that


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

What I have always really loved about the M5 is that it looks just like an ordinary saloon, unless you look at those tyres and exhausts from the rear !! 

If I ever found myself with the opportunity to have a mega-money toy, it would just have to be a de-badged M5 in a plain colour, just for the hell of it ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sold on the colour. 

However what's not to like about a big V8 saloon?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Not sold on the colour.
> 
> However what's not to like about a big V8 saloon?


I would like to see it in a nice shade of metalic Blue. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> What I have always really loved about the M5 is that it looks just like an ordinary saloon, unless you look at those tyres and exhausts from the rear !!
> 
> If I ever found myself with the opportunity to have a mega-money toy, it would just have to be a de-badged M5 in a plain colour, just for the hell of it ...


That's what I like about German high performance cars, they can look like ordinary saloons or hatch backs but little signs here and there tell you a different story of a beast lurking under the bonnet.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sexxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyy, everything about you is so sexxxxxyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Sexxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyy, everything about you is so sexxxxxyyyyyyyyyy


Why thank you Asonda, nobody has ever said everything about me is so sexxxxxyyyyyyyyyy. :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Not sold on the colour.
> 
> However what's not to like about a big V8 saloon?


The only thing is, I found the v8 in the e39 to be muted and I still think the v10 in the e60 was stonking and far better sounding than the muted f10.

Maybe with a different set of pipes...

It's just bmw don't seem to do the bonkers cars that mercedes do, it just doesn't sound to me as good as the v10.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd rather have an E34 ta.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I'd rather have an E34 ta.


That's because yer old


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> That's because yer old


At least I'm not in denial about being a Rednex fan.

I freely admit I like them :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Doesn't look special at all, looks just like most other 5 series.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Doesn't look special at all, looks just like most other 5 series.


Not imprest with the performance?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shaun said:


> Doesn't look special at all, looks just like most other 5 series.


They are very boring to look at, lost a lot of style since the e39.

Compared to the new RS6 it looks like a 518d


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> At least I'm not in denial about being a Rednex fan.
> 
> I freely admit I like them :lol:


Nah, I *am* a *******


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> If I ever found myself with the opportunity to have a mega-money toy, it would just have to be a de-badged M5 in a plain colour, just for the hell of it ...


I think I'd have to go for the E63 instead.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not imprest with the performance?


Couldn't get past the image problem, I would need to put on two or three stone and wear a heavy pin stripe suite LOL.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Couldn't get past the image problem, I would need to put on two or three stone and wear a heavy pin stripe suite LOL.


Maybe I should get one then :lol: joking aside I see your point.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I think I'd have to go for the E63 instead.


You mean the e60 with the v10 right?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Doesn't look special at all, looks just like most other 5 series.


Now hang on a minute, most audis, most vws? First you want subtle....  Audi rs6 looks like pretty much all the others.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> They are very boring to look at, lost a lot of style since the e39.
> 
> Compared to the new RS6 it looks like a 518d


Uhhh, does the rs6 look different to most other audis?

I don't think the e39 had that much style, I also found it a bit dull, the e60 had that stunning v10.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Uhhh, does the rs6 look different to most other audis?
> 
> I don't think the e39 had that much style, I also found it a bit dull, the e60 had that stunning v10.












I was going to say the same.

The thing is with all the super saloons, those who care enough what an M5, E63 or RS6 is, know the subtle differences. They often are really noticeable if you know. The same could be said about plenty of souped up models.

All the M5s have all been a bit conservative. That seems to be the attraction.

You can be turn up to the office in the generic saloon that blends in with all the other staff saloons, yet you have a proper driving tool when required.

That's why is is respected by nearly everyone.

The M5 has been the ********** super saloon to own for 30 years for a reason.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Now hang on a minute, most audis, most vws? First you want subtle....  Audi rs6 looks like pretty much all the others.


It's a thread about a BMW though ?, i don't want in your face looks but I would prefer it not to look like a Volvo from behind, i don't want OTT but I would like people to know what it is or what's the point, it needs some deep dish wheels and slightly flared arches, something like the BMW 1M which looks mean but not OTT (love this BM).

I'm not sure why but I find it hard to spot a fast BMW these days, even Audi's ( won't say VW as they dont really do these super saloons anyway) to a lesser extent, i guess it could be me not caring or having a clue, perhaps the pictures don't do it justice but still it's not a car i would ever own or lust after but thats the same for all cars that size too, just a waste of extra metal.

All IMO of course.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I was going to say the same.
> 
> The thing is with all the super saloons, those who care enough what an M5, E63 or RS6 is, know the subtle differences. They often are really noticeable if you know. The same could be said about plenty of souped up models.
> 
> ...


Isn't that Audi about 6 years old, perhaps a more modern RS6 would be a better comparison.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

They are all subtle but at least Audi seem to flare the arches etc. BMW seem to give up on 5 series body styling. They've always tried to make the M3 body different (except e36).

I'm a BMW fan over Audi but BMW are heading downhill, just look at the sales figures, first time in 22 years Audi have outsold them in the UK. That's only gonna get worse if they can't design good looking cars again.

New 3 looks rubbish, X1, X3, new X5, X4, X6 and new 1er have put buyers off BMW.


----------



## bauderline (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope this isn't a reincarnation of the N62 with a couple of turbos bolted onto it... if it is it will be oil leak central....

P.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

There are 30 coming to the UK, off to buy a lottery ticket right now.... :wave:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Isn't that Audi about 6 years old, perhaps a more modern RS6 would be a better comparison.












Still the same no matter what model you pick.

Looks good. Still doesn't look drastically different to a well specced A6.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> They are all subtle but at least Audi seem to flare the arches etc. BMW seem to give up on 5 series body styling. They've always tried to make the M3 body different (except e36).
> 
> I'm a BMW fan over Audi but BMW are heading downhill, just look at the sales figures, first time in 22 years Audi have outsold them in the UK. That's only gonna get worse if they can't design good looking cars again.
> 
> New 3 looks rubbish, X1, X3, new X5, X4, X6 and new 1er have put buyers off BMW.


Doesn't surprise me that Audi outsold BMW overall. . The desire to own an Audi has been high for years.

That said there has been quite a few people I know and people I work with switched over. Most of them have opted to the 320i/d xdrive.

I like the new 3 series. Never had an issue with it.

The 1 isn't as bad as people make out, but there is loads of them. They surely can't be doing badly?

I have never understood the GT models. The 3 and 5 both look wrong, whilst the X1 has always been an eyesore.


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

4.4l twin turbo - pah!

Girly sized engine in a huge 5 series (very impressive power/performance figures though). Bloomin emissions/efficiency/tree huggers 

You want a proper big cube n/a V8 engine in a car of that size...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> You mean the e60 with the v10 right?


Mercedes E63 AMG.



Kerr said:


> The 1 isn't as bad as people make out, but there is loads of them. They surely can't be doing badly?


The 1 is for the people who can't afford a full BMW isn't it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Mercedes E63 AMG.
> 
> The 1 is for the people who can't afford a full BMW isn't it?


BMW now do all the way down to a 114. Never driven one, but I'm told it is very poor with just 100bhp.

That is the car for people more concerned about their image than driving. They are buying a brand name without thinking about bigger picture.

I'd love a V8 powered car. The noise and feel of a good V8 just is wonderful. Sadly all new good V8s cost a fortune and none really offer reasonable running costs.

Below that 6 cylinders is an absolute must for me in a BMW. It's the heart of the car and vitally important. Prestige/refined cars don't have 4 pots yet.

I know eventually we will all be forced down to 3/4 cylinder cars, but at this time there isn't much difference between 4 and 6 cylinder BMWs not to.

As i've said before, I would pick the M135i as the best hot hatch, but even the engine in that car wouldn't sell me it.

You can say that the 1 series is a bit below other BMWs and for people who can't afford a bigger model. A bit harsh, but probably true given its competition and placement.

All of us would be driving Lambos, Ferraris and Rolls Royces if we had the choice though.

Most people buy what they can afford. Then try to justify why that is the best choice. It wouldn't be if they could afford better or were more knowledgeable.

Brand loyalty is everything to a lot of people. That badge is what they want and they'll often buy anything they produce. We have ended up in a situation where people do hold middle of the road brands with too much regard though.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a secret liking for the 5 GT, I think because its so ugly and odd looking it stands out from the norm.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> It's a thread about a BMW though ?, i don't want in your face looks but I would prefer it not to look like a Volvo from behind, i don't want OTT but I would like people to know what it is or what's the point, it needs some deep dish wheels and slightly flared arches, something like the BMW 1M which looks mean but not OTT (love this BM).
> 
> I'm not sure why but I find it hard to spot a fast BMW these days, even Audi's ( won't say VW as they dont really do these super saloons anyway) to a lesser extent, i guess it could be me not caring or having a clue, perhaps the pictures don't do it justice but still it's not a car i would ever own or lust after but thats the same for all cars that size too, just a waste of extra metal.
> 
> All IMO of course.


I agree and the rs6 is also a nonsense in this case, it may as well just be an audi a8.

So this comment about it being likened to an audi rs6 as a 318i is ********.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Mercedes E63 AMG.
> 
> The 1 is for the people who can't afford a full BMW isn't it?


Ahh yes, ok :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> They are all subtle but at least Audi seem to flare the arches etc. BMW seem to give up on 5 series body styling. They've always tried to make the M3 body different (except e36).
> 
> I'm a BMW fan over Audi but BMW are heading downhill, just look at the sales figures, first time in 22 years Audi have outsold them in the UK. That's only gonna get worse if they can't design good looking cars again.
> 
> New 3 looks rubbish, X1, X3, new X5, X4, X6 and new 1er have put buyers off BMW.


What flared arches? Looks exactly like the a8 to me.

I can't think of any mainstream audis that look different. The z4 and i8 from bmw? Maybe the r8 from audi?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> What flared arches? Looks exactly like the a8 to me.
> 
> I can't think of any mainstream audis that look different. The z4 and i8 from bmw? Maybe the r8 from audi?


What are you smoking lol?

All RS6 models since the last generation have had huge arches compared to the base models. Maybe the photos don't show it but have look at one in person. The new RS6 has huge arches and bulges much more than a base model.

But yeah they are still based on rather plain saloons.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have to say a new RS passes by me most mornings and it's quite obviously a RS IMO.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> What are you smoking lol?
> 
> All RS6 models since the last generation have had huge arches compared to the base models. Maybe the photos don't show it but have look at one in person. The new RS6 has huge arches and bulges much more than a base model.
> 
> But yeah they are still based on rather plain saloons.


There's an rs6 c5 that does the rounds around here. I notice the exhaust, nothing else.

That picture, doesn't. The rs4 has a slightly different shape, but, it is very subtle.

Give this a splitter, the same wheels and brakes, chromed mirrors.

Here's an a6, or, is it an rs6?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Got to be an A6. 

The brakes are tiny behind those wheels. No RS6 on grill either. 

What's my prize?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Got to be an A6.
> 
> The brakes are tiny behind those wheels. No RS6 on grill either.
> 
> What's my prize?


You get the audi badge on the front.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Got to be an A6.
> 
> The brakes are tiny behind those wheels. No RS6 on grill either.
> 
> What's my prize?


Looks like an A6 S line Quattro to me, very nice all the same :argie:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> There's an rs6 c5 that does the rounds around here. I notice the exhaust, nothing else.
> 
> That picture, doesn't. The rs4 has a slightly different shape, but, it is very subtle.
> 
> ...


Its an A6 obviously because the RS6 only comes in an Avant in that shape. Cmon man you really are blind lol.

But they do look different in the flesh around the arch lines etc. Much more so than any 5er from BMW compared to an M5, they really are just different bumpers.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Its an A6 obviously because the RS6 only comes in an Avant in that shape. Cmon man you really are blind lol.
> 
> But they do look different in the flesh around the arch lines etc. Much more so than any 5er from BMW compared to an M5, they really are just different bumpers.


Ok ok fine, the c6 or an avant in the c7. The differences are very subtle like with the m5.

Like the side vents only m's have.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Part of the problem with distinction comes from all the Sline packages on the Audi and the Msport packages on the BM, its probably be the lesser models look more sporty these days, although this new M5 still need to look alot more sporty/aggressive.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Part of the problem with distinction comes from all the Sline packages on the Audi and the Msport packages on the BM, its probably be the lesser models look more sporty these days, although this new M5 still need to look alot more sporty/aggressive.


Only mercedes seem to do the sporty saloons making them bleeding obvious.

But all you have to do is hear an m5 or rs6 to realise it isn't a bog spec 2.0 tdi lump.

What I dodn't realise was that the amg line includes dervs, how does that make sense?

Audi/bmw need editions like mercedes do in their black lines.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> What are you smoking lol?
> 
> All RS6 models since the last generation have had huge arches compared to the base models. Maybe the photos don't show it but have look at one in person. The new RS6 has huge arches and bulges much more than a base model.
> 
> But yeah they are still based on rather plain saloons.





Shaun said:


> I have to say a new RS passes by me most mornings and it's quite obviously a RS IMO.


I agree and I've got to say, I think the arches are flared enough for people that know cars to know it's something a bit different...










but yes, they still could be considered rather plain looking, but most owners actually like that about them... I really like that fact that part from the wheels, brakes, exhausts, v8 biturbo noise, ride height, track width, side mirrors, arches, intercoolers, bumpers, side skirts and grills.... it looks just like the 2.0 version of an A6. 

I'll leave other cars to the more 'flamboyant' people out there that need to scream PLEASE won't someone look at me, PLEASE!!! 

anyway, as far as the M5 is concerned, I'll stop at either the E34 or E39.

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I agree and I've got to say, I think the arches are flared enough for people that know cars to know it's something a bit different...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shush you, you're only allowed here once in a blue moon and never to talk to me.

I've had to find my attention elsewhere 

I need attention :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

sorry hunny! 

I'll try harder - promise...

:wave: :argie:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> sorry hunny!
> 
> ...


Besides, if a gay guy doesn't want flamboyant cars, something is very wrong with the world 

The e39 I found an old mans car and didn't have the power I expected, just the usual top end slight power like the m3 had. Far too refined and subtle for me


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

A person I know of and speak occasionally to owns the new shape M5 and he spec'd it with the competition pack from the factory.

As he lives locally I often see him driving it around and the thing looks amazing and it sounds absolutely dirty, it spits and growls and ooooooh gets me all excited thinking about the sound it makes.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont see any of these RS6,M5 on the road (or even in there brochures) available in jewish racing gold,so im out


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> i dont see any of these RS6,M5 on the road (or even in there brochures) available in jewish racing gold,so im out


Bloody hell, who's next, ninja? 

Jrg is of course the slowest colour


----------

